# webcamd & amsn



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't know if the right section to ask but i don't know where to put it.
My camera works fine (tested with pwcview) but amsn don't recognise it.
Any idea?


----------



## adamk (Jul 8, 2010)

As far as I know, it just won't work.  I gave it a shot a while back with the same results.  I do believe this list of apps that are known to work with webcamd is pretty complete:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=15224


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 8, 2010)

When amsn check form a webcam is not checking for /dev/video0?


----------



## lockdoc (May 4, 2011)

I also tried aMsn, but could not get it to work. I tried emesene instead. The console gave me an output like: 
	
	



```
Libmimic not found, webcam not available
```

So I downloaded the libmimic source from: http://emesene.sourcearchive.com/doc...35de2f4d9.html and put it into /usr/ports/net-im/emesene/work/emesene-1.6.3/

Afterwards I did a `# setup.py build_ext -i` then copied the created libmimic.so to those 3 places
a) /usr/local/share/emesene/libmimic.so
b) /usr/local/share/emesene/libmimic/libmimic.so
c) /usr/local/lib/libmimic.so

When I check the webcam options now in emesene I can see myself, unfortunately I could not make a call yet, as the others side msn (windows) was saying something like "wrong msn version" when they tried to initiate the call.


----------



## Imanol (May 12, 2011)

I've read the documentation, amsn uses libmimic, compile it and put the .so in the install directory.

I also suggest to you emesene, it's A LOT faster, and equally (even more) functional!


----------



## lockdoc (May 13, 2011)

Imanol said:
			
		

> I've read the documentation, amsn uses libmimic, compile it and put the .so in the install directory.
> 
> I also suggest to you emesene, it's A LOT faster, and equally (even more) functional!



I have done this in order to get emesene to work but not aMSN.
Is aMSN actually working with webcam on your system?


----------



## Imanol (May 15, 2011)

@lockdoc

I really don't know, I've just read the amsn documentation, and it says that it needs that library in order for the webcam to work, so I just guessed it was missing, but I don't have a clue if it'll be just that to get it to work.

@sk8harddiefast

But hey, if you try to locate libmimic.so and you don't find it, it's worth to give it a shot.


----------



## lockdoc (May 24, 2011)

@Imanol

there is another thing you will need to get to work. You will have to enable the capture extenstion. See here for it:
http://amsn.sourceforge.net/devwiki/tiki-index.php?page=Webcam+In+aMSN#capture

I just checked it.
/usr/local/share/amsn/utils/linux/ should also have a capture-directory with the corresponding capture.so in it. But the directory itself does not exist.


*Important Notice*
Even if you get it to work, it will be of no use for the latest version of aMSN. My client tells me

```
Audio/Video call capabilities have been disabled in this version of aMSN
because Microsoft(TM) has changed their protocols again and disabled access
to their SIP servers, blocking aMSN from giving you access to this feature.
```


*Edit:*
I tried to compile it anyway.
1.ï¼‰I was under /usr/ports/net-im/amsn/ and just do a *make*
2.ï¼‰Then I go to /usr/ports/net-im/amsn/work/amsn-0.98.4/utils/linux/capture/
3.ï¼‰There is no Makefile so you have to do it by hand
4.ï¼‰*gcc45 capture.c* gives me errors about the tcl.h and tk.h not found in capture.h, so you manually have to adjust it.

Unfortunately this leads to more erros as my system has a tcl8.6 instead of tcl, the same for tk. So finally i did not make it yet, but i guess this is the way.
Also the test.tcl in the capture directory you will have to adjust the wish path. I also saw some patches dealing with the wish path in ./files under net-im/amsn.


----------



## Pjoter (May 24, 2011)

Hello all,

just an overall question- did someone conduct succesful video conference on FreeBSD using V4L2 extension (UVC camera) and any of opensource communicators (like ekiga)?

Thank you for any input.

Pjoter.


----------

